# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  ROWENTA SILENCE STEAM

## freedomman

Καλησπέρα. εχω πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα σιδερώματος δεν βγάζει καθόλου ατμό. υπο νορμαλ συνθήκες οταν ηταν ετοιμος ο ατμος εκανε ενα θορυβο και ξεκιναγες το σιδερωμα. τωρα αυτος ο ηχος δεν ξεκιναει ποτε με αποτελεσμα να μην εχω ατμο. εβγαλα την αντλια σινδεσα 220 κατευθειαν για λιγο και η αντλια δουλευει. καμια ιδεα?

----------


## mariosmfj

Η αντισταση λειτουργει?

----------


## freedomman

> Η αντισταση λειτουργει?


Τη μέτρησα και πιστεύω ότι είναι οκ. αυτο που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι οτι δεν ανάβει καμία ένδειξη πλην του σίδερου που λειτουργεί κανονικά (ζεσταίνει) όταν μένει χωρίς νερό ανάβει μια πορτοκάλι ένδειξη. εάν το ανοίξω χωρίς νερό η ένδειξη αυτή δεν ανέβει.αλλα θα το βαλω να ζεστάνει για να δω εάν ζεστάνει η αντίσταση του μποιλερ αυτη εννοεις φανταζομαι

----------


## Fordakias

Καλησπέρα, έλεγξε τον θερμοστάτη της αντλίας. Ενδεχομένως να μην παίρνει εντολή η αντλία ναι ξεκινήσει.

----------


## freedomman

> Καλησπέρα, έλεγξε τον θερμοστάτη της αντλίας. Ενδεχομένως να μην παίρνει εντολή η αντλία ναι ξεκινήσει.


Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι είναι η πλακέτα. τα θερμικά φαίνονται οκ

----------

